# Review of new Samyang 14mm f/2.4



## BeenThere (Dec 23, 2016)

http://gippslandimages.com.au/blog/2016/12/samyang-14mm-f2-4-xp---lens-review

First real review I've seen. It has some astro star shots and compares this new lens with the older Sammy f/2.8.
This reviewer says the new 2.4 is better than the old 2.8 for astro, and has some test shots to back his claims. Have yet to see this lens listed at a U.S. retailer, but apparently for sale in Australia. There are some images on the Samyang site that also look impressive.


----------



## lholmes549 (Dec 23, 2016)

Great review of a lens I'm very interested in - thanks for the link!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 30, 2016)

B&H has none in stock, but you can (back) order it.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 30, 2016)

And, yes, I did place an order, after reading the review.

Thanks, BeenThere.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 30, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> B&H has none in stock, but you can (back) order it.


Please give us your impressions of the lens once you try it out.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 18, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> http://gippslandimages.com.au/blog/2016/12/samyang-14mm-f2-4-xp---lens-review
> 
> First real review I've seen. It has some astro star shots and compares this new lens with the older Sammy f/2.8.
> This reviewer says the new 2.4 is better than the old 2.8 for astro, and has some test shots to back his claims. Have yet to see this lens listed at a U.S. retailer, but apparently for sale in Australia. There are some images on the Samyang site that also look impressive.



It really is a sleek and pretty lens.

I did find this snippet to be a little strange: "The coma control is extremely good at f2.4, there is no coma, even in the corners its impressively controlled."

There is coma in the corners. Not bad, but it is there.

Nice looking lens for sure. Clean design that reminds me of Zeiss lenses.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 18, 2017)

Per B&H, it looks like this lens has been pushed back to the end of March.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 18, 2017)

kirispupis said:


> Per B&H, it looks like this lens has been pushed back to the end of March.



Love the comment at B&H:

Availability: New Item - Coming Soon 

Expected availability: End of Mar 2017 

End of March is not soon to me! Especially since I ordered it 12/30/2016 and was told 'more expected in a few days'. Ah, well. This means I will probably see reviews from the quality reviewers LensTip and Photozone in time to cancel my order.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 21, 2017)

I too was bummed, but then I realized that in March it should both be a little warmer and it will be closer to when the galactic core is best. I only hope it's not delayed further, because I have a trip planned in April where I could use it.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2017)

Totally irrelevant and off-target, my local dealer sold me at a knock-down price an 8mm f/2.8 Samyang EF-M that he had bought in by mistake. A fantastic lens, well built and sharp. If other Samyangs are like it, they are bargains.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 22, 2017)

I have the 2.8version and it is very nice. I have one of the mentioned units with inaccurate focus at infinity.

I would very much like to to go with the new 2.4, but the cost in USD is over $1,000.00, so this is a deal breaker for me. I was hoping for under $500.

Oh well.

sek


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 23, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > I too was bummed, but then I realized that in March it should both be a little warmer and it will be closer to when the galactic core is best. I only hope it's not delayed further, because I have a trip planned in April where I could use it.
> ...


Galactic core is above horizon during summer in the northern hemisphere, at least in lower latitudes. Check out one of the free sky map programs like Sky Guide app for iPad.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Totally irrelevant and off-target, my local dealer sold me at a knock-down price an 8mm f/2.8 Samyang EF-M that he had bought in by mistake. A fantastic lens, well built and sharp. If other Samyangs are like it, they are bargains.



I've reviewed the 12mm (own it), 21mm, and 50mm EF-M mount lenses, and they are all optically superior to anything Canon has made for the system so far. All very impressive lenses, and mirrorless is much more forgiving of MF glass than Canon's DSLRs. It's probably a great market for them, as it seems very easy for them to retrofit to a wide variety of mirrorless mounts. I doubt any one mount is high volume in terms of sales, but when you are selling for six different mounts with probably very little additional tooling costs, it adds up.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jan 29, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > http://gippslandimages.com.au/blog/2016/12/samyang-14mm-f2-4-xp---lens-review
> ...



No bad at all. Thinking about replacing my Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 with this. I love the Tamron, but it's just so heavy!


----------

